# Harmon Kardon CA260



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Fantastic amplifier. Those who have used this amp know it's SQ potential. A GREAT price for such a rare piece.

Old School Harman Kardon CA260 | eBay


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Who snatched this up? Just curious.


----------

